# SW Missouri - DM and 2 Players Need 3rd and 4th



## DSC-EricPrice (Feb 21, 2005)

Why do I feel like Im writing a personal ad?

Experienced DM and two experienced players would like to begin a new 3.5 d20 / OGC game on Saturday afternoon at my house. We're looking for players in the southwest missouri area to join our group as we do followup playtesting for material released under our publishing company - DSC Games.


----------



## Paradise/deleted (Feb 21, 2005)

that sounds cool. too bad i'm in northeast missouri


----------



## jayaint (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm in Springfield, Mo, right now... but moving shortly back to Columbia, Mo. Wish I had found you guys earlier. Though the hour commute would be a hard sell at my house!   

Good luck.

-jay


----------

